# Lifefuel for manlets | How to overcome being short | BRUTAL for long limbcels | (LANKCELS DO NOT ENTER)



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 22, 2021)

I've always been trying to work out why height matters so much to girls and ive pretty much broken it down into these things.

Here is the list + what manlets can do about it to overcome this

1. Aesthetically taller physiques look better
- not really much manlets can do about this one apart from chisel a greek body of their own and try not to be too bulky

2. Fighting ability
- hit mma for a few years + make sure you weigh slightly above average for your height as weight matters in fighting. and you'll be able to beat up any tall person. remember theres weight classes in mma, not height classes.

3. Status symbol
- all of these things will be subconsciously assumed by people about taller people. but manlets can overcome this by just being high status in other ways.

4. Indicator of health
- cant really argue against this one. it is a good indication of health during puberty. but manlets can just get a healthy glowing tan and look sharp to look healthy.

5. Statistically make more money
- the odds are against manlets in literally every possible way. so if you make it in business, its more of an achievement. and always remember. you wont get rich from investing with ur shitty average wage. the only way to get rich is by being a doctor/lawyer or having a business.

6. Higher self esteem and confidence
- just from being treated better in life. but if you max out as a manlet, your confidence will be just as high.

7. More intimidating - less people try to fight tall people
- manlets get picked on socially ngl. but my tall friend once said he wishes he was smaller so he could get to knock more people out. so manlets should hit MMA hard and be thankful they're short as theyre gonna get to knock more people out in public when they get tested

8. Having kids with a taller man will generally give them a better life due to the height being passed on.
- manlets can combat this by: being rich. being sick at mma. and passing on these 2 valuable things to their manlet child. + if you've got money you can give your kids the best nutruition possible and he will be taller than you 100%.



Basically if you moneymaxx, looksmaxx, gymmaxx, and MMAmaxx as a manlet, you can still have a pretty good life. but if you dont maxx all these things, your life is gonna be way shitter than a taller persons life


----------



## Julius (Aug 22, 2021)

How tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 22, 2021)

Julius said:


> How tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 22, 2021)

Julius said:


> How tall are you?


4"9. Why?


----------



## metagross (Aug 22, 2021)

> always remember. you wont get rich from investing with ur shitty average wage.




I might not have a lot going for me, I am short and don't have a driver's license. An average face at best. But what I can do, is get money and invest my money in a smart way. One thing I do have, is intelligence and some knowledge about finances. So I think you're wrong on that point. You can get good money from investing even with a low wage. 
For me personally, it will probably take 3-4 years.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 22, 2021)

metagross said:


> I might not have a lot going for me, I am short and don't have a driver's license. An average face at best. But what I can do, is get money and invest my money in a smart way. One thing I do have, is intelligence and some knowledge about finances. So I think you're wrong on that point. You can get good money from investing even with a low wage.
> For me personally, it will probably take 3-4 years.


idk man i used to think the same way. but then i realised you can build a business and put your money into that and see 100x higher returns than safe 'investments'


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 22, 2021)

Just moneymaxx, looksmaxx, gymmaxx, and MMAmaxx to live a normal life bro!


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 22, 2021)

So the guide iin how to overcome being manlet is not being a manlet?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 22, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> So the guide iin how to overcome being manlet is not being a manlet?


pretty much


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 22, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> I've always been trying to work out why height matters so much to girls and ive pretty much broken it down into these things.
> 
> Here is the list + what manlets can do about it to overcome this
> 
> ...



ur friend seems weird af that he wants to knock people out wtf is wrong with him


----------



## DesiChad (Aug 22, 2021)

just mmamaxx bro


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 22, 2021)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> ur friend seems weird af that he wants to knock people out wtf is wrong with him


high t


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 22, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> high t


Then he should be a mma fighter or sumting


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 22, 2021)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Then he should be a mma fighter or sumting


nah its just called being 19


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 26, 2021)

DesiChad said:


> just mmamaxx bro


well obviously there a limit


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 31, 2021)

bumped to hopefully save a manlets life


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 4, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> bumped to hopefully save a manlets life


U do make sense bhai, but these rules probably only apply to manlets over a certain threshold right? For example I am a 177cm manlet, and I can just about agree that these rules would eleveate me enough to compete with a 182cm guy, but how manlet can a person be? 

Would it work for a 160cm manlet? (There are some here srs), what about bagelcel??


----------



## SeiGun (Sep 4, 2021)

a 5'3 cope


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

lifefuel for manlets


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 9, 2021)

OP has admitted being 5’7” in a field report

absolutely 0


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> OP has admitted being 5’7” in a field report
> 
> absolutely 0


Still get more pussy than you


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 9, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> OP has admitted being 5’7” in a field report
> 
> absolutely 0


what you mean?

@subhuman incel


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 9, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Still get more pussy than you


Probably, yeah


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> Probably, yeah


why say that then


----------



## studiocel (Sep 9, 2021)

DesiChad said:


> just mmamaxx bro


He would have stood a chance if he trained. No drive on that takedown.


----------



## aleksandr (Sep 9, 2021)

all we can ever do is try to max out what we can


----------



## kalefartbomb (Sep 10, 2021)

DesiChad said:


> just mmamaxx bro


So much Americana in one picture: oversized polo shirt that can't hide tits and gut. Shorts below the knees. Gawdy nigger sport shoes. Queuing for his fix of carbs and hydrogenated vegetable oils.


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Sep 12, 2021)

Another shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> Another shit thread


how


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Sep 13, 2021)

Tldr: "How to overcome being short"


----------



## John124 (Sep 13, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> I've always been trying to work out why height matters so much to girls and ive pretty much broken it down into these things.
> 
> Here is the list + what manlets can do about it to overcome this
> 
> ...


Just wear 2-3" elevators/lifts. Especially if you have a wide bideltoid for your height, you will look more proportionate and even taller.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

John124 said:


> Just wear 2-3" elevators/lifts. Especially if you have a wide bideltoid for your height, you will look more proportionate and even taller.


how does one get away with 2-3 inch lifts. i wear 1.5 inches and feel like an extreme fraud in high heels


----------



## John124 (Sep 13, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> how does one get away with 2-3 inch lifts. i wear 1.5 inches and feel like an extreme fraud in high heels


With boots or dress shoes you can do 2-3" easily because it's part of the style. Lots of heeled boots/dress shoes

Some Nike airmaxes are over 1 inch + lifts gets you to 2".

Calto/Tallmenshoes sells heightfrauding shoes and the logo in the sole rubs away pretty quick, no visible branding people can look up. You can get the 2-3" elevators and they are pretty discrete, hard to pick out for the smaller elevated ones because they use visual design to conceal the lifts.









SNEAKERS / ATHLETICS


Why give up your height advantage on your days off? Enjoy extra height with elevator sneakers from TallMenShoes.com, available in a variety of styles.




www.tallmenshoes.com


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

John124 said:


> With boots or dress shoes you can do 2-3" easily because it's part of the style. Lots of heeled boots/dress shoes
> 
> Some Nike airmaxes are over 1 inch + lifts gets you to 2".
> 
> ...


reliable site tbh. but i feel like all the shoes of there wouldnt really suit my age range. i try to look a bit more NT. nike trainers, designer trainers etc


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

ah tbf some of these trainers arent that bad


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 18, 2021)

bumped to hopefully save a manlet from roping


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

bumped to save a manlets life


----------



## oldcell (Oct 2, 2021)

Which is the borderline height for manlets according to you op?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Which is the borderline height for manlets according to you op?


anything below 5'7 is a serious problem.


----------

